# 4.5.608 ota update for the D2G



## hgrimberg

Anybody got the 4.5.608 ota update yet?
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/1...eed&utm_campaign=Feed:+DroidLife+(droid+life)


----------



## Blunderbuss

Hi.

I want to thank you for providing feedback on the Droid 2 Global Gingerbread upgrade. The feedback from Motorola Feedback Network members helped us identify a serious issue and stop the general distribution of the software before a larger number of owners were impacted. I want to personally thank you for your contribution -- it is just this kind of thing that demonstrates the value of this group.

Now we've put in the needed changes to eliminate this single serious issue and we're ready to resume the rollout. Because you provided feedback before, we will include you in the initial push and ask again for your feedback.

We will not do a private community as we think we understand the strengths and gaps of this software based on our first soak. I will be sending a survey -- maybe two -- to make sure that you are able to update, and to see that the encryption issue that caused us to delay has truly been addressed.

Expect the push of a new load tomorrow. You should see no change in how the device operates overall -- unless you encountered the encryption issue. That should disappear.

I will send out a survey tomorrow -- in the event that you have any update problems, use that to let me know.

Again, many thanks for participating in the Motorola Feedback Network. You are really making a difference.

Regards,

- Matt
Motorola Feedback Network
Motorola Owners' Forum


----------



## Pharrit

So, can we get this as normal folks?


----------



## Blunderbuss

"Because you provided feedback before, we will include you in the initial push and ask again for your feedback."

It sounds like those who participated in the original soak test will have first shot at this, but I'm sure one of us will upload it when we have it. According to the Motorola forum's manager, Matt, this will update over .607 and not require an SBF (since they can't assume people in the soak test can/should SBF). However, we don't know if this is rootable yet either. Someone needs to be the guinea pig!


----------



## garlick

I wouldn't mind trying to root with Pete's Root tool, as that seems to work on MOST gingerbread builds. Also I have no problem sbfing my phone, as I've gotten good. I can go from sbf .330 to CM7 load in about an hour.

I just need the update file to try it out.


----------



## Pharrit

same here, i'd love to test it


----------



## Blunderbuss

Alright, I will sit on stock today and see if it gets pushed to me. The only difference between .608 and .607 is supposed to be enterprise support, fyi.


----------



## garlick

Really interesting, this is only a 14MB file. it's not a full update at all. I'm wondering, if you updated over the .407 rooted, if it would even unroot you, as this looks to be more of a "fix".

Also, on the difference between .607 & .608, there's a bit more on the fix, supposedly they updated the BlueTooth files, so that they run more smoothly with less battery drain, and also updated some other things to decrease some FC's that were happening.


----------



## garlick

I'm going to load .407 and see if I can pull the update.....if so, I'll try a few things and report back.....will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Blunderbuss

I no longer have access to the soak test forums, wonder if that means they are discontinued or if I've been booted 

Edit: I guess Matt did mention they won't be doing a private community.


----------



## Pharrit

They know what you are up to! There is a mole inside the forums!


----------



## hgrimberg

garlick said:


> Really interesting, this is only a 14MB file. it's not a full update at all. I'm wondering, if you updated over the .407 rooted, if it would even unroot you, as this looks to be more of a "fix".
> 
> Also, on the difference between .607 & .608, there's a bit more on the fix, supposedly they updated the BlueTooth files, so that they run more smoothly with less battery drain, and also updated some other things to decrease some FC's that were happening.


I am rooted and just tried to update but it says that there are no new updates available at the moment. Are you sure that since this is just a "fix" then we can update being rooted as well?


----------



## garlick

Just read the Droidlife post, looks like the OTA won't be available for a week.

I think I'll keep mine on GB .407 till then, and then test it out when it's available. I think I can live with that for a week.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Hi.

I learned earlier today that the Droid 2 Global Gingerbread upgrade will not resume today after all. Sorry for the false alarm -- I will contact you again when we're ready to restart.

Again, many thanks for participating in the Motorola Feedback Network.

Regards,

- Matt
Motorola Feedback Network
Motorola Owners' Forum

Not sure wher they got the "one week" from, but yes not today.


----------



## garlick

Droid Life says the usual is that the paperwork shows up, and then the updates tend to roll out a week later.


----------



## aceoyame

Or I can leak it later... Going to sbf back to froyo and try to obtain it again


----------



## Pharrit

Ace, you are my hero


----------



## slimpirudude

"garlick said:


> Just read the Droidlife post, looks like the OTA won't be available for a week.
> 
> I think I'll keep mine on GB .407 till then, and then test it out when it's available. I think I can live with that for a week.


Garlick - You mean .607 right??

Anddd...ace, u the man!!


----------



## garlick

slimpirudude said:


> Garlick - You mean .607 right??
> 
> Anddd...ace, u the man!!


Yeah, yeah, yeah..... :tongue2:


----------



## Blunderbuss

Just got an email saying .608 should be rolling out today for the soak testers at least. I will again flash back to stock for the day and see if I can get it.


----------



## brody30

just got my update , installing now... waiting on MIUI anyway so might as well check it out....


----------



## jhaury

Do you stay rooted for. 608 update


----------



## brody30

root does not stay but oneclick root does work .....


----------



## Jabberwockish

Got the update notice on my phone right after I noticed the latest email from Matt @ moto (about 20 minutes after the email timestamp). Installing now.

Edit: What a boring first post! I didn't realize I'd never actually posted here before. I guess I should at least add a thank-you to aceoyame, 13thangel, Gasai Yuno, etc. for all the work you've done to make the D2G a more worthwhile handset. Thanks!


----------



## jhaury

"abalsor said:


> root does not stay but oneclick root does work .....


Cool thanks!


----------



## Jabberwockish

The update installed really quickly—I didn't clock it, but I'd guesstimate 45 seconds or so. First boot afterward took close to five minutes, though.


----------



## jhaury

"Jabberwockish said:


> The update installed really quickly&#151;I didn't clock it, but I'd guesstimate 45 seconds or so. First boot afterward took close to five minutes, though.


Just so I can pass this on to others you are part of the soak test or no?


----------



## Jabberwockish

I am. I don't think they're pushing .608 to anyone else yet.


----------



## jhaury

"Jabberwockish said:


> I am. I don't think they're pushing .608 to anyone else yet.


That's what I needed to know thanks!


----------



## aceoyame

If no soak testers leak the build I will later today. Was going to do it yesterday but my son did not want to sleep at all, I only had an hour of sleep last night


----------



## Jabberwockish

aceoyame said:


> If no soak testers leak the build


The update file has to be copied from internal memory before it's installed, right? I would have done, but I've zero experience with ADB and wasn't patient enough to go looking for instructions once the update notice popped up on my phone. 

If there's any way to snag the file after installation, I'll be happy to.


----------



## garlick

aceoyame said:


> If no soak testers leak the build I will later today. Was going to do it yesterday but my son did not want to sleep at all, I only had an hour of sleep last night


Screw family, your message board groupies are WAY more important. :wink2:


----------



## hgrimberg

Anybody knows when the official ota update will be pushed to the masses where I include myself?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jabberwockish

hgrimberg said:


> Anybody knows when the official ota update will be pushed to the masses where I include myself?


Pure speculation: If the encryption issue from 4.5.607 is indeed solved in this release, and no new deal-breakers (from Moto's perspective) are found, mass rollout could start in a week or so.


----------



## Blunderbuss

I wonder if I'm not in the soak somehow? I've been getting all the emails and thought I was in, but I never got .607 ota since I used the leak (it came out first) and now I'm not getting pushed .608...


----------



## Jabberwockish

Blunderbuss said:


> I wonder if I'm not in the soak somehow? I've been getting all the emails and thought I was in, but I never got .607 ota since I used the leak (it came out first) and now I'm not getting pushed .608...


In the .607 soak, anyone who wasn't on stock, unrooted 2.4.330 got blocked in moto's system. They were manually re-adding MEIDs to the system once people posted that they'd un-rooted or SBF'd.

So I'm guessing your MEID got locked out when it wasn't on .330 and was never reinstated. Shouldn't stop you from getting the public release, though.


----------



## Blunderbuss

Jabberwockish said:


> In the .607 soak, anyone who wasn't on stock, unrooted 2.4.330 got blocked in moto's system. They were manually re-adding MEIDs to the system once people posted that they'd un-rooted or SBF'd.
> 
> So I'm guessing your MEID got locked out when it wasn't on .330 and was never reinstated. Shouldn't stop you from getting the public release, though.


Or your leak! 

That does explain it, though.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Blunderbuss said:


> Or your leak!


Like I said, if it's possible to get the update.zip off the phone after it's already been installed, I'll be happy to do so-but ace or angel or someone else more knowledgeable than I will have to point me to instructions.


----------



## x13thangelx

Jabberwockish said:


> Like I said, if it's possible to get the update.zip off the phone after it's already been installed, I'll be happy to do so-but ace or angel or someone else more knowledgeable than I will have to point me to instructions.


gets deleted after flashing it =/

you could go the long way back to .607 then pull it again but tell it not to install and then pull it off your phone.


----------



## Jabberwockish

I'm afraid if I did that, I'd kick myself out of the soak test database and be unable to download the update again (though I'm unsure of this).

But I'm getting ready to leave town for the weekend, so SBFing is out of the question until Monday, anyway.


----------



## Blunderbuss

will the update still push if you're on rooted stock? or does it have to be totally vanilla?


----------



## hgrimberg

Jabberwockish said:


> Like I said, if it's possible to get the update.zip off the phone after it's already been installed, I'll be happy to do so-but ace or angel or someone else more knowledgeable than I will have to point me to instructions.


So, since you are one of the soak testers, what else is changed in this update apart from the exchange issue?


----------



## bdsullivan

So is anyone going to share the update??? I realize you guys don't want to lose access to future soak tests, but after this one I seriously doubt their will ever be anymore updates for this phone.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Blunderbuss said:


> will the update still push if you're on rooted stock? or does it have to be totally vanilla?


I think someone else posted-I don't remember where-that they successfully installed the update while rooted; that the update un-rooted their phone; and that they were able to re-root successfully (with the Droid 3 method).



hgrimberg said:


> So, since you are one of the soak testers, what else is changed in this update apart from the exchange issue?


I haven't noticed any other changes, and I haven't seen any mention of other changes from moto or other testers. Unlike the .607 soak, moto did not set up a private forum for this soak test.

If I discover any other changes, I'll post them here. (I'm hoping the capacitive-button backlight issue is fixed.)



bdsullivan said:


> So is anyone going to share the update??? I realize you guys don't want to lose access to future soak tests, but after this one I seriously doubt their will ever be anymore updates for this phone.


I'm not worried about future soak tests so much as the possibility of SBFing my phone only to find I've thereby locked myself out of THIS soak test and can't get the update again. I expect it will be publicly available within a week or two, though.


----------



## nka

aceoyame said:


> Or I can leak it later... Going to sbf back to froyo and try to obtain it again


Would you mind posting a link to the SBF. My Hard Drive crashed and I lost mine. Thanks.


----------



## juv3

nka said:


> Would you mind posting a link to the SBF. My Hard Drive crashed and I lost mine. Thanks.


http://db.tt/5lvrJ6X


----------



## nka

juv3 said:


> http://db.tt/5lvrJ6X


Thanks. Which method are you guys using to root? I've read a couple of different way to root Droid 3. I used Droid 3 Easy Root Script, but am open to something that doesn't require adb http://www.mediafire.com/?pj5lk8u2s0zhqo8


----------



## juv3

nka said:


> Thanks. Which method are you guys using to root? I've read a couple of different way to root Droid 3. I used Droid 3 Easy Root Script, but am open to something that doesn't require adb http://www.mediafire.com/?pj5lk8u2s0zhqo8


pet's one click root

Sent from Droid2 Global GB.607 Using Tapatalk


----------



## hgrimberg

The phone is telling me I can download the update now! Finally! The problem is that the installation fails. I am rooted and with most of the bloatware frozen. Do I have to unroot and/or unfreeze the bloatware to install .408?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan

"hgrimberg said:


> The phone is telling me I can download the update now! Finally! The problem is that the installation fails. I am rooted and with most of the bloatware frozen. Do I have to unroot and/or unfreeze the bloatware to install .408?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


Yes. You have to have the phone at full stock, unrooted for the download to take affect.


----------



## Sage_F

"bdsullivan said:


> Yes. You have to have the phone at full stock, unrooted for the download to take affect.


Not totally true. Full stock yes, but it will finish updating and take away root. Happened to my wife's phone and she was still rooted at time of update.


----------



## freddy0872

But im stock and have bloatware removed and rooted. Its downloading. Right now. I hit remind me later but either it just started on its own after an hr or my pocket hit download. Well now its done downloading.... what the hell is gunna happen if the phone just decided to install it without asking me? I would assume error out and boot back up into 607 correct?



"bdsullivan said:


> Yes. You have to have the phone at full stock, unrooted for the download to take affect.


----------



## capt8210

My phone fails everytime I have 607 and rooted


----------



## freddy0872

Probably what's gunna happen to mine im assuming....



"capt8210 said:


> My phone fails everytime I have 607 and rooted


----------



## bikedude880

Who else is still running the 606 kernel (blur or not)? I feel old now xD


----------



## capt8210

My wife has same phone unrooted and hers updated


----------



## freddy0872

Notttt me! Lol



"bikedude880 said:


> Who else is still running the 606 kernel (blur or not)? I feel old now xD


----------



## capt8210

I just tried to manuel do the update still wont


----------



## Jake11

So, i have the droid 2 global rooted with .607. Does that mean i try to proceed with the download or unroot then root again? Thanks.


----------



## chadroid

Mine updated from. 607 rooted and froze bloat apps. Only thing that happened was lost root otherwise everything went fine.


----------



## lwags67

I think if you installed the icon fix update, the .608 update will fail.


----------



## hgrimberg

lwags67 said:


> I think if you installed the icon fix update, the .608 update will fail.


What is the icon fix update?
So I just have to unfreeze all the bloatware? Can I stay rooted?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## capt8210

I tried a factory reset still wont update


----------



## tgambitg

capt8210 said:


> I tried a factory reset still wont update


What all have you done besides root? Did you freeze any bloatware? did you install Bootstrap? Did you do the CRT off/pixelshift fix? We need to know these things so we can help you diagnose. Also, a full description of the error it gives you (everything it says, when trying to update hit both up volume and down volume buttons and it will show you the text)... Then we can help


----------



## tgambitg

Here's what I did to update:

On .607, rooted, frozen bloatware, with the CRT/pixel patch.

Steps as I took them:
TiBu all my apps/system data/everything
CWM did a full nandroid backup
SBF using the linux boot cd method to 2.4.330
power down phone
put the update.zip (4.5.607) on the SD card
power up into stock recovery
applied update without wiping anything or factory reset
let the process finish, rebooted phone
went to settings, system, check for updates
downloaded the update file
update went through successfully

All my apps, data, etc. were still in place, all I had to do was re-root, add the bootstrapper back, and reflash the CRT/pixel fix.

Not saying this is an ideal way to do things, but I have no problems. The phone still had every setting, and still smooth as butter. No restoring backups, or TiBuing my apps back... I am happy.


----------



## Scooter70

My wife just called to tell me that she got the update last night. Since then, neither the on-screen or hardware keyboards work. The phone was rooted but otherwise stock. Has this happened to anyone else? Hopefully I can run TiBu and back her apps up if I have to SBF it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## freddy0872

But how does ur phone still have all the settings and apps and data if u sbf'd? I seen u made a nandroid backup but u never restored it. I need to get on the update but same as everyone I got all my shit the way I want it lol. If you make a nandroid and sbf and go thru updates, then root then bootstrap would applying that nandroid backup after on 608 wouldn't cwm want to try to revert back to 607??


"tgambitg said:


> Here's what I did to update:
> 
> On .607, rooted, frozen bloatware, with the CRT/pixel patch.
> 
> Steps as I took them:
> TiBu all my apps/system data/everything
> CWM did a full nandroid backup
> SBF using the linux boot cd method to 2.4.330
> power down phone
> put the update.zip (4.5.607) on the SD card
> power up into stock recovery
> applied update without wiping anything or factory reset
> let the process finish, rebooted phone
> went to settings, system, check for updates
> downloaded the update file
> update went through successfully
> 
> All my apps, data, etc. were still in place, all I had to do was re-root, add the bootstrapper back, and reflash the CRT/pixel fix.
> 
> Not saying this is an ideal way to do things, but I have no problems. The phone still had every setting, and still smooth as butter. No restoring backups, or TiBuing my apps back... I am happy.


----------



## Scooter70

Advanced restore -> Data Only should do it. Then again, restoring things from backups can tend to cause issues. I usually only restore app data for certain things to minimize issues. You definitely don't want to lose all of those Angry Birds levels that you've already passed.


----------



## freddy0872

Haha, lost them once and I said well guess im done playing that lmao! Ill give it a shot. Worse that can happen is always fun to run into! 



"Scooter70 said:


> Advanced restore -> Data Only should do it. Then again, restoring things from backups can tend to cause issues. I usually only restore app data for certain things to minimize issues. You definitely don't want to lose all of those Angry Birds levels that you've already passed.


----------



## freddy0872

Shit im at work. Can someone post a link with the d2g 330 sbf? Thanks a million! I forgot I took that flash drive home last week. Fml.


----------



## capt8210

"tgambitg said:


> What all have you done besides root? Did you freeze any bloatware? did you install Bootstrap? Did you do the CRT off/pixelshift fix? We need to know these things so we can help you diagnose. Also, a full description of the error it gives you (everything it says, when trying to update hit both up volume and down volume buttons and it will show you the text)... Then we can help


I had to sbf back to. 330 then the update went threw


----------



## jmandroid

I too am debating on doing a sbf back .330 and run the the update so i can play with some GB roms which most D2g is most are now except for Nexen,Angel, and Cyanogen. If I do might try Muiu or see what else I can find.

Which doingan sbf isnt hard i use a linux ezsbf tool just copy it to a jump drive reboot boot phone in bootloader and hit 1 and enter and watch it fly alot easir then rsdlite. :android-smile:


----------



## ShortnStubby

"jmandroid said:


> I too am debating on doing a sbf back .330 and run the the update so i can play with some GB roms which most D2g is most are now except for Nexen,Angel, and Cyanogen. If I do might try Muiu or see what else I can find.


Cyanogen been gb for nearly 2 mon ths now...


----------



## x13thangelx

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28428022/VZW_2.4.330.sbf


----------



## jmandroid

Huh the update.zip I did worked fine for cyanogen and I was on angle. though It was based off froyo not gb thought you had to do the update to do anything with Gb

Going to sbf then run th update.zip then do a backup and label it Gingerbread so when I start playing with roms I can go back with out having to sbf again.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/46089576/update.zip


----------



## capt8210

Since updating to. 608 my phone is slower then shit. Anyone else notice there phone running slower?


----------



## tgambitg

freddy0872 said:


> But how does ur phone still have all the settings and apps and data if u sbf'd? I seen u made a nandroid backup but u never restored it. I need to get on the update but same as everyone I got all my shit the way I want it lol. If you make a nandroid and sbf and go thru updates, then root then bootstrap would applying that nandroid backup after on 608 wouldn't cwm want to try to revert back to 607??


the Data partition isn't wiped with an SBF. Only if you go into stock recovery and wipe the data partition or do a factory reset does it delete it. which is why between the SBF and the update to 607 I didn't boot up. otherwise it could have caused problems... as it was, I went back to right where i was, minus the crt/pixel patch.


----------



## freddy0872

Thanks 13th!



x13thangelx said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/28428022/VZW_2.4.330.sbf


----------



## xcodybx

I'm on 607. Just got everything set up exactly how I wanted. Now the update keeps popping up. Anyway to disable it or will it just keep asking me to update?

If I do update will my settings and mods stay or will they go away?


----------



## kccheung0625

tgambitg said:


> the Data partition isn't wiped with an SBF. Only if you go into stock recovery and wipe the data partition or do a factory reset does it delete it. which is why between the SBF and the update to 607 I didn't boot up. otherwise it could have caused problems... as it was, I went back to right where i was, minus the crt/pixel patch.


Thanks tgambitg. Your steps works perfectly with me!:grin3:


----------



## freddy0872

So ur saying sbf but don't do the factory reset in recovery, just update to 607 after sbf? Im following now... but will u need to do an advanced restore and restore data in cwm once ur on 608?



"kccheung0625 said:


> Thanks tgambitg. Your steps works perfectly with me!:grin3:


----------



## tgambitg

freddy0872 said:


> So ur saying sbf but don't do the factory reset in recovery, just update to 607 after sbf? Im following now... but will u need to do an advanced restore and restore data in cwm once ur on 608?


After the SBF, reboot into recovery immediately, do not let the phone bootup into the OS. If you do, you'll have to factory reset/wipe data. If you get into recovery, immediately apply the .607 update... then boot into the OS, and fetch the update. You'll be fine, won't lose any settings.


----------



## kccheung0625

"tgambitg said:


> After the SBF, reboot into recovery immediately, do not let the phone bootup into the OS. If you do, you'll have to factory reset/wipe data. If you get into recovery, immediately apply the .607 update... then boot into the OS, and fetch the update. You'll be fine, won't lose any settings.


Yes. That's exactly what I have done.


----------



## pois0n

Not meaning to be an annoying new kid, but this is the officail update right? I don't have to do all that leak download stuff like .607? And will it update strait from .330 or do I have to be on .607?

Also does RevNumbers CM7 port work with .608? If no ones tested that I will.


----------



## freddy0872

"pois0n said:


> Not meaning to be an annoying new kid, but this is the officail update right? I don't have to do all that leak download stuff like .607? And will it update strait from .330 or do I have to be on .607?
> 
> Also does RevNumbers CM7 port work with .608? If no ones tested that I will.


No you must be on stock 330 no root. Then apply the official 607 update thru stock recovery. No bootstrap and obviously not in cwm. Once you apply 607 boot into it and try to manually fetch the 608 update. May take a while for it to show up but it will. And as far as I know revs cm will work on this. Im not trying it yet, need a 100% working phone at this time. Hope this helps!  if you need to find the download link for the official 607 I believe it is in the thread actually.


----------



## ShortnStubby

"freddy0872 said:


> No you must be on stock 330 no root. Then apply the official 607 update thru stock recovery. No bootstrap and obviously not in cwm. Once you apply 607 boot into it and try to manually fetch the 608 update. May take a while for it to show up but it will. And as far as I know revs cm will work on this. Im not trying it yet, need a 100% working phone at this time. Hope this helps!  if you need to find the download link for the official 607 I believe it is in the thread actually.


Rev's cm4d2g works great with 608 running it as I type this. I'm on 10-19 build and was on the previous build as well both work fine.


----------



## pois0n

"freddy0872 said:


> No you must be on stock 330 no root. Then apply the official 607 update thru stock recovery. No bootstrap and obviously not in cwm. Once you apply 607 boot into it and try to manually fetch the 608 update. May take a while for it to show up but it will. And as far as I know revs cm will work on this. Im not trying it yet, need a 100% working phone at this time. Hope this helps!  if you need to find the download link for the official 607 I believe it is in the thread actually.


I have the 607 update already named "update.zip" in my root, I can do all those steps, thanks for helping.  ill test Revs CM on it today.


----------



## aceoyame

Can anyone link/upload the update for .607 to .608. It was up here earlier. I just need the updated BT files really.


----------



## ShortnStubby

"aceoyame said:


> Can anyone link/upload the update for .607 to .608. It was up here earlier. I just need the updated BT files really.


 http://db.tt/uM6exNWQ

Md5: 10ed00a73c221faa2e7eb2a3a7eb30bc


----------



## hgrimberg

ShortnStubby said:


> Rev's cm4d2g works great with 608 running it as I type this. I'm on 10-19 build and was on the previous build as well both work fine.


But Rev's cm4d2g is not based on this update .608? It is based on the old gb leak, right? Why would you want to install a rom based on an old kernel/firmware/stock rom?


----------



## ben7337

hgrimberg said:


> But Rev's cm4d2g is not based on this update .608? It is based on the old gb leak, right? Why would you want to install a rom based on an old kernel/firmware/stock rom?


Why would you not want to? we can't touch the kernel anyway, 4.5.606, 607, and 608 all have the same kernel, regardless of what you do, that code likely hasn't changed between those versions of stock gingerbread and it is really just a patched version of the froyo kernel since moto didn't bother updating to the new kernel. As for the other things, I'm pretty sure our roms can change most everything else in the phone, and are based off of cm code not moto code, but I could be wrong, I don't know too much about these things.


----------



## bikedude880

"ben7337 said:


> Why would you not want to? we can't touch the kernel anyway, 4.5.606, 607, and 608 all have the same kernel, regardless of what you do, that code likely hasn't changed between those versions of stock gingerbread and it is really just a patched version of the froyo kernel since moto didn't bother updating to the new kernel. As for the other things, I'm pretty sure our roms can change most everything else in the phone, and are based off of cm code not moto code, but I could be wrong, I don't know too much about these things.


We pull proprietary from wherever we can get it. It's up to the user to decide which 606/607/608 update they base their phone on.


----------



## hgrimberg

ben7337 said:


> Why would you not want to? we can't touch the kernel anyway, 4.5.606, 607, and 608 all have the same kernel, regardless of what you do, that code likely hasn't changed between those versions of stock gingerbread and it is really just a patched version of the froyo kernel since moto didn't bother updating to the new kernel. As for the other things, I'm pretty sure our roms can change most everything else in the phone, and are based off of cm code not moto code, but I could be wrong, I don't know too much about these things.


But how do you know if Moto maybe updated and enhanced the radio firmware on .608? If you install cm4d2g that is based on the leaked gb, you are probably going back to an old radio firmware. The d2g has a bad history on GSM connectivity not working well, so they fixed it in gb and maybe they fixed it more in .608. By reverting to the first attempts of gingerbread like on the leaked version, you are probably going back to a disfunctional radio firmware. In fact. radio version in .608 is different (1.80 vs 1.79 in 607) and signal strenght is totally improved now.


----------



## freddy0872

So i SBF'd back to .330 and right from there i used system update to OTA update to 608. Was going to install CM7 on this but i CAN NOT boot into CWM on 608 after this! I rooted using one click method, and installed Rom Manager and tried flashing over D2G CWM, Droid X and Droid X (2nd-inti)...... and boot right into CWM from Rom Manager nothing works now.... i can not figure out why!


----------

